# IBS board



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

I keep trying to go to the IBS board and it keeps telling me I don't have permission to go there. Anybody else having that happen? I go there everyday. Maybe they're having a problem??


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi geo, perhaps you've found the answer already? http://www.mediboard.com/cgi-local/ubbcgi/...er=11&SUBMIT=Go


----------

